# Great giveaways - Bow / Arrows / Releases



## datplanet (Dec 20, 2009)

Hi Everyone,

Check out BowHunterPlanet.com front page to see what giveaways are going on..

We still have a Darton Pro3500, Truball Beast, Truball Sniper, Carbon Express 2011 arrows, and more. 

FACEBOOK - once we hit 1500 members we are drawing a winner for a TRUBALL release, once we hit 2000 we are doing it again. 


Good luck.


----------

